# Where to stay in Bayside Melbourne - Young Family



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Hi All,

I just discovered this forum and it would be nice to hear some views. I am about to move to Melbourne, for work, from the UK for an undefined period. I have been there before but not for lengthy periods. (i.e. stayed in serviced apartments)

I have two young children of 2.5 and .5 and I am looking for a place that also has many young families... Close to schooling, (kinder I believe you call it) activities, social clubs etc.

Your help would greatly be appreciated


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Halo, 

Welcome to the forum. 

I can't help you since I'm not in Melbourne but I know that Dolly is near there so she may be able to help you out. Off hand I can't remember who else is in the Melbourne area....

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

Bayside is a lovely area....but real estate can be rather expensive (Mentone, Brighton, Aspendale, Edithvale). These have a beach side and an indland side as they straddle the Nepean Highway. Property on the beach side will be more expensive. If you go inland a bit, prices will be a bit cheaper (Cheltenham, Moorabbin, McKinnon, Ormond) - have a look on realestate.com.au

Here's the council website Bayside City Council If you click on 'New Residents' they will send you a New Residents Kit (when you arrive). Look in the community directory for loads of info on schools, playgroups, child care, youth groups and clubs etc. We live a bit further down the Peninsula so can't help with recommendations I'm afraid.

What I did when I was in the planning stage was buy a UBD from our local book store (you'll have to order it!), it's not only a street map but it has everything from schools, hospitals, post offices etc. This was my bible for a couple of years.

Dolly


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Many thanks.... 

I will look at the link but its always good to get it from the horses mouth as it were.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Where can I get the UBD online... and which is the right one?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Halo said:


> Where can I get the UBD online... and which is the right one?


Try a MELWAYS (has Melbourne suburbs, maps etc), A SYDWAYS (for sydney etc)

Also have a look at Real Estate | Homes for Sale | Houses for Sale | MLS Listings | REALTORs | Real Estate Agents - RealEstate.com at the suggested suburbs (has houses for rent/sale)


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

And the book?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Try any book store...the melways is the same as a UBD

Try Angus + Robertson
Collins Booksellers
RACV

You can also look at the melways on line


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

I take it most mail to the UK?


----------



## sim (May 10, 2008)

I'm still in the visa processing limbo myself, but already been looking at different places in Melbourne where I intend to settle.. Anyhow, one interesting resource I found was the "Where to live in Melbourne"-booklet. I found it quite informative and from what I was told by people living in Melbourne, accurate. 

Another fascinating resource is the "Melbourne Social Atlas" by Australian Bureau of Statistics.

_Google for both and you'll find them easily. I'd post direct links here, but the stupid forum won't let me until I've written more posts.. (what's up with that?!)_


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

sim said:


> _Google for both and you'll find them easily. I'd post direct links here, but the stupid forum won't let me until I've written more posts.. (what's up with that?!)_


That's because the _stupid forum_  doesn't want people just coming on here advertising their link for something unrelated to being an expat and vanishing. Even with that rule in place you'd be surprised at how many posts the moderators have to delete, and users we have to ban. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Halo said:


> I take it most mail to the UK?


It's a heavy book and will cost a fortune to post from Australia.

Go to your local book shop and they will order it for you. It'll take a few weeks to arrive but it's worth the wait.

UBD: UBD | Street directories | Street directory, Map, Refidex, Australia, Brisbane, Sydney, Perth, Adelaide, Melbourne
Melways: Melway Edition 35 - Flexible Cover

Both links will give you the ISBN number.

I prefer the UBD as it's a clearer print but most people use Melways. You'll find that, for example, most real estate companies refer to Melways when advertising a house etc.

Dolly


----------

